

Hands-on with Toshiba’s high-resolution 4K laptops (and more) - bane
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/01/its-not-just-for-tvs-and-monitors-toshibas-laptops-are-going-4k-too/

======
RexRollman
At some point, the resolution game just gets silly. I can't help but wonder if
the focus on resolution is really more about finding a new selling point now
that Moore's Law is falling to the wayside.

~~~
acqq
But it's not silly to have the retina or some outher circa 300 DPI display.
It's the difference between the bluriness and the paper-printed-like
sharpness.

Written on the iPhone with the retina display.

~~~
ethanbond
I was definitely a retina nay-sayer. Before I bought an MBPr. Never going
back. Wow. The difference is remarkable and you get used to it FAST.

------
Scene_Cast2
I love my Thinkpads to death. I've tried HP's and Dell's business laptops, but
neither had the trackpoint and keyboard feel that I love. How do Toshiba's
mobile workstations compare?

This generation's Lenovo W540's not-quite-4k display is a bit disappointing. I
was hoping not to need an LCD matrix swap this generation.

------
Gormo
Now all they need to do is release a laptop with a high-dpi display _and_ a
usable non-chiclet keyboard.

Are there _any_ laptops with proper keyboards on the market anymore?

